# Sera Snail Collect - No Medication Trap



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought I share. I got some plants for my planted tank and didn't realize there were ramshorn snails on it. Got infested. And then my QT tank also started multiplying rapidly with Malaysian Snails. I did not feel like murdering thousands of them. Yes.. They're snails, I get the point, but murdering a thousand ain't my thing. So I did some research and found this and bought it.

I was going to make my purchase online from Dr Foster and Smith, and since I knew I was going to drive to the states, I planned a second order for Kensfish with a few other members.
Anyhow, long story short, Thanks xinnypie taking to long drive with me, but we did have a good chat and pick up all these presents in the box.

The Sera Trap works very well, also comes with the food they made for it (I was actually planning on using algae wafers)
I placed the trap in my QT tank over night, and this is what I got this morning! Though there are tons more, it was too full to trap more though.

The trap came in a box.
You would need to assemble it. The lock bars are adjustable to decide how big of a snail you allow accessing in. These bars are twist locked, a little flimsy but does do the job and hold so far. They come in a little packaging where you break those lock bars apart.
Once they enter they have these 45 degree swinging arms that only goes one way and not the other. So they can enter, but once they get in, they can't get out.
The red piece holds the food, they also give you two pieces of "Sera O-nip" to place in, but I tried fitting a piece of Hikari Algae Wafer in, and it fits fine.

Anyhow, the whole thing was easy to assemble and place together, and it sinks with no problem.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the trap over night!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, that was money well spent! Trap works freakin amazing. Now whatcha gonna do with em?......


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Where can we get these traps?Do they cost a lot?thanks for posting


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Well, that was money well spent! Trap works freakin amazing. Now whatcha gonna do with em?......


Escargot! LOL! I wouldn't mind sharing with any BCA member. But it may be a hassle on my part, so I may give it to a pet store that actually wants them.



Jousters said:


> Where can we get these traps?Do they cost a lot?thanks for posting


The trap was $10 USD. Well worth the money eh? someone on eBay was selling for $50, and I couldn't find it in Canada. Thus the reason I made a group order with other people. I was going to pay for shipping anyways, so wanted to see if my other BCA friends wanted to chime in the fun.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

That's awesome!

Roughly what percentage of your tank's total snails were caught in one night? It looks really effective


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have over 1000 snails I assume.
That was maybe 1/4 of the population in there.
I QT them in a jar right now with an airstone so I can bring them to a pet store.

This is working very well. I'm actually on round 2 now LOL!

Very effective, and does not harm any of your fish.

If you don't have snails, you can actually use this as a fish trap as well!

Here's a video of another snail trap that works the same way but in a different model, you can see that fish can actually go in there. Anyhow, this one cost way too much cause they make them in europe. So go with the Sera that's only $10 in the US.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

How well do those malaysian trumpet snails do for algae in planted tanks? I might need some of them...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure! My bristlenose do the job of algae! These guys seem more like a clean up crew =_= if they were only more useful! They do loosen up the soil and release gas if there's any in-between soil


----------

